# Baby had eczema, how to pay attention to?



## moserzcc (May 7, 2012)

Child meals is baby period of common a condition, fit in with hypersensitive illnesses. To see whether the dairy food, egg, seafood, shrimp meals allergic reactions, if is breast-fed, mom should do not eat this kind of easy to cause hypersensitive meals. Usually also want to pay attention to prevent a perverse sex-related content contact with epidermis, don't use alkaline detergent clean problems position, also do not use hot water cleansing problems position, 70 degrees is undesirable and excessive, outfits to wear reduce some, in the natural cotton for good. Wish I can help to you the answer!

____________________________________________

ergo baby carrier Canada ergobaby carrier organic ergo infant insert Canada


----------

